# Hominy help Please!



## OldFart (Mar 31, 2009)

Northern boy looking for advice and a quick, easy and tasty recipe for Hominy!! I got a few cans of White and Golden from Krogers but have no recipes for them. Did a search but only found some definitions of Hominy and Hominy Grits. Can't eat definitions!

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2009)

OldFart said:


> Northern boy looking for advice and a quick, easy and tasty recipe for Hominy!! I got a few cans of White and Golden from Krogers but have no recipes for them. Did a search but only found some definitions of Hominy and Hominy Grits. Can't eat definitions!
> 
> Any help would be appreciated!


Have a look here
Cooks.com - Recipes - Hominy
this could be what you are looking for.

kadesma


----------



## OldFart (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks! I did a search before posting and found that. It seemed it was all chili and casseroles. I was hoping for some fried recipes but have since found some.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 31, 2009)

Fried hominy.  I'd love to see a link to that simply because hominy is like corn so I'm curious how it would fry up.


----------



## OldFart (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry! I don't have enough posts to have links in my posts. I just Googled "fried hominy" and found quite a few.

I just tried some. 

1/2 stick butter
1 onion chopped
1 15 oz. can white hominy
salt and pepper to taste

Cooked in 8" CI skillet. Was pretty good but my stomach seems to not be very happy with it!! Maybe a little less butter next time. Maybe some bell peppers also.


----------



## goodgiver (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hominy*

Being Pennsylvania Dutch I was raised on Fried Hominey and sausage. When frying himony you really need to fry it a long time. It is so good when it is really browned on the bottom. It does take a looooooooong time.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2009)

OldFart said:


> Thanks! I did a search before posting and found that. It seemed it was all chili and casseroles. I was hoping for some fried recipes but have since found some.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


Great, glad you found something you like
kadesma


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 31, 2009)

I use hominy in chili and various tex mex casseroles such as chicken enchiladas etc. Also use in soups and stews. It's deep corn flavor goes well with many other flavors, it is inexpensive, gently thickening and nutritious..

So now I have to try fried hominy with sausage. That sounds great!


----------



## Loprraine (Mar 31, 2009)

We added some to a bean soup  (made with a ham bone).  It was really good.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 1, 2009)

If I make pork chops, I like to brown the hominy in the pan after I take the chops out.


----------



## licia (Apr 2, 2009)

My grandmother used to make hominy from dried corn. I never saw her do it, but I've heard my mom talk about it and I've eaten some that she made. It was delicious. I have no idea how she prepared it, but it didn't have extra ingredients (I don't think).


----------



## Cooksie (Apr 2, 2009)

Believe it or not, the old-timers used to use lye to make hominy.  I think they soaked the corn kernels until they were swollen, but I don't remember exactly.  I've eaten it made like that at my grandma's.  I was either too young or too smart to question using lye to prepare food.  You didn't question my grandma about the food that she put on the table.  We just ate it.  I liked it then, and I still like the canned stuff.


----------



## thistle (Apr 7, 2009)

fried sans onions, covered and allowed to brown.  Make SURE you cover the pan or this stuff pops like popcorn, hurts too.

Thistle


----------



## Scotch (Apr 7, 2009)

sparrowgrass said:


> If I make pork chops, I like to brown the hominy in the pan after I take the chops out.


Exactly what my mother always did. Loved it as a kid! Now I think I'd add some chopped onion and green pepper, maybe a touch of ground cumin.


----------

